
Mosquitoes Are Deadly, So Why Not Kill Them All? - taigeair
http://www.wsj.com/articles/mosquitoes-are-deadly-so-why-not-kill-them-all-1472827158
======
bfuller
Is this an all or nothing solution?

If you could control the population in highly dense areas but leave the rest
of the world alone, would it not mitigate some of the risks involved in
messing with the ecosystem?

~~~
WheelsAtLarge
Completely agree. The way I understand it there are no extras in nature.
Ecosystems evolved with all the organisms helping to balance the whole.
Getting rid of one will put the system out of balance. Yes, they are dangerous
to us but by getting rid of all of them it will effect a whole branch of
nature. We are part of that system and ultimately we'll be sorry we got rid of
them.

~~~
x1798DE
> The way I understand it there are no extras in nature.

There are no "extras" in the sense if you want nothing at all to change, you
need to keep everything, but I don't think ecological niches go unfilled for
long. The world would be pretty fragile if the loss of any single species
completely destroyed an ecosystem.

